# Looking for a cart that let's you accept coupons...



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm using Paypal right, and I would like to branch off into a cart that looks more professional, while still using Paypal for payments. I was looking into Zen Cart, but I'm not sure if they allow you to accept coupons. I'm only _decent_ with coding, and so I don't know where to look.

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out Cubecart - easy to use and I believe it accepts coupons.


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes they do, they have Gift certificates, coupons and discounts.

coupons are sent out by the store owner, discounts are applied when certain conditions are met, and gift certificates are sold as a product and identified by model number.

Got to configuration > GV Coupons for some set up of coupons, and mangment of coupons and discounts in under Gift Certificate/Coupons in the top menu

Tom


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

The only problem I have with Cubecart is the fact that if you use the free software, people have to register to buy. Not many people like to have to do that. I, for one, know it's bothersome.


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

Try X-Cart. It's not free (open source) but you get the source code and it can be reasonably inexpensive ($115 with no support... can't remember what it is with it). I have two store which run on it, one has the support, the other not. I've used the support a couple times and they are very good.

Can't complain one bit and more then worth money in my opinion.


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Several Open source carts have Purchase Without an Account (PWA) as add ones. 
Tom


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JustinDavid86 said:


> The only problem I have with Cubecart is the fact that if you use the free software, people have to register to buy. Not many people like to have to do that. I, for one, know it's bothersome.


You can setup CubeCart so that you can purchase without an account. 

Almost every shopping cart out there allows for coupons. ZenCart, CubeCart, OSCommerce, etc.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Rodney, I appreciate that... thanks.

Quick question... and I know this is very rookie of me, but, do they work like a PayPal cart? Where I would generate a button and it goes straight to their server? Or am I literally developing my store with their software using SQL and what not?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

If you use CC it generates all the buttons withing the cart itself. There is a place in the admin section to set up payment options.

If you use the free version of CCv3.xxxxxxx, you can purchase a coupon mod from several places. One that I use is this one for gift cards and coupons:
CubeMods By Goober - Coupon/Giftcard mod
you can pay an extra $10 to have it installed if you can't modify the coding yourself.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, magento has coupon support, but does not have gift certificate support in the community edition.

You could also try building your site with a CMS like Joomla! or Drupal, and then use a module as your cart..

I've seen lots of sites do this with professional results.


----------



## btw-nc (Jan 20, 2010)

Foxycart seems to be very flexible with coupons. The only thing I wish they had was a free shipping coupon. For some reason they haven't gotten around to that one yet


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all of the answers!


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Take a look at pageBuzz Website Hosting & Small Business Websites for $10/month - you can use PayPal and there are coupons, discounts, and even a wholesale option.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

btw.. Magento just released their latest Community (Free) Edition build today (1.4.0.0), and it's supposed to be a lot better. 

I'd strongly recommend considering it.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

hostingdiva said:


> Take a look at pageBuzz Website Hosting & Small Business Websites for $10/month - you can use PayPal and there are coupons, discounts, and even a wholesale option.


I appreciate it, but I don't need to build a website, I just need to cart software.


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

i cheked buzzpage, looks like the owner himself should consider building the page more appealing. i mean who uses links blue color in 21st century? lol
just puttin it out there, no offence plz


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

I will definitely try a few of these options and see what I am most comfortable with. I have to upgrade my hosting plan due to traffic/page size (I guess that's a good thing!), so I'll be going neck deep now.

Thank you all, again.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

JustinDavid86 said:


> I appreciate it, but I don't need to build a website, I just need to cart software.


If you already have the site built, you could try using big cartel as your primary cart. 

It's a paid service to be able to use coupons, but it looks a lot better than pagebuzz pages.


----------



## btw-nc (Jan 20, 2010)

Frankie has a good point...if the site is already built (and it is, I just checked it out - very nice) then Foxy Cart will integrate very nicely. You won't have to rip the guts out just to get the cart working.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

The reason I was so pressing towards magento before, was because I was unaware the site was already built, and magento has a really beautiful setup and advanced list of features. But there are plenty of options to add a cart to your existing site. 

Is it important for you to have your cart on the same page as your .com?


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

hlc said:


> i cheked buzzpage, looks like the owner himself should consider building the page more appealing. i mean who uses links blue color in 21st century? lol
> just puttin it out there, no offence plz


I'll be sure to pass on your comment to Bill Gates next time I see him. I'm sure Microsoft will just die when they find out they're behind the curve because they use blue links on their website.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

btw-nc said:


> Frankie has a good point...if the site is already built (and it is, I just checked it out - very nice) then Foxy Cart will integrate very nicely. You won't have to rip the guts out just to get the cart working.


Thank you!


----------

